
Living in phases and being thankful (2015) - mehrzad
http://volb.space/2015/11/26/living-in-phases-and-being-thankful.html
======
mehrzad
Author here, if you remember my post about my need for a bone marrow
transplant for leukemia way back in August. As I mention in the article I have
left the GH repo in a sad state, mostly because I am too lazy to deal with
merge conflicts and stuff. I apologieze.

Long story short I received an allo transplant successfully but the road has
been rather rocky. The article talks about what people with cancer do all day,
basically how I spent half of 2015. Hope you find it interesting. Sorry for
the typos.

Full disclosure, I set up the donation link today, mostly as an experiment. I
figured if other people online ask for money, I might as well too.

In case anyone is worrying that I'm faking it, I have some pics on instagram
[https://www.instagram.com/basedzad/](https://www.instagram.com/basedzad/) but
my hospital visits are not exactly cool pictures so I don't take many hospital
photos.

For context, I am 19 years old, on a medical leave from Columbia Engineering.

